# NGD : 8 string baritone Telecaster



## wookie606 (Oct 21, 2013)

After delays and delays this just arrived, feels wonderful.

Specs:-

28" Scale
Ash body
Maple/Wenge 5 piece neck
Ebony fretboard
Stainless steel frets
Bare Knuckle Aftermath calibrated set
Hipshot bridge
Sperzel Locking tuners

Enough talk.

Heres the pics


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ohhh, that's sexy.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Oct 21, 2013)

Love everything about it. Especially digging that headstock shape to go with that body shape.

Have you got any coil splitting options there or is it humbucker all the way?


----------



## wookie606 (Oct 21, 2013)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> Love everything about it. Especially digging that headstock shape to go with that body shape.
> 
> Have you got any coil splitting options there or is it humbucker all the way?



You know what. I can't even remember.
Not got a chance to play it yet, at work at the moment on my lunch break. 
I'll know when I plug her in!


----------



## apiss (Oct 21, 2013)

That is one very nice 8 string Tele! HNGD!


----------



## guiurso (Oct 21, 2013)

awesome!! HNGD


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Oct 21, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> You know what. I can't even remember.
> Not got a chance to play it yet, at work at the moment on my lunch break.
> I'll know when I plug her in!





You must be DYING to get home and play that thing!

Feign illness!!


----------



## Negav (Oct 21, 2013)

Vid or it didn't happen jaja. HNGD looks amazing and I bet it plays amazing.


----------



## morethan6 (Oct 21, 2013)

That is simply incredible. YUM.


----------



## wookie606 (Oct 21, 2013)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> You must be DYING to get home and play that thing!
> 
> Feign illness!!



So damn tempting!


----------



## darren (Oct 21, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 21, 2013)

That's cool!! Congrats, man!


----------



## Galius (Oct 21, 2013)

There are no words good enough to describe just how much I hate you.......


----------



## wookie606 (Oct 21, 2013)

Galius said:


> There are no words good enough to describe just how much I hate you.......



Don't hate me, hate the government for giving me a tax rebate!


----------



## Galius (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been wanting a traditional style tele 8 like that for at least 5 years.


----------



## wookie606 (Oct 21, 2013)

Galius said:


> I've been wanting a traditional style tele 8 like that for at least 5 years.



To be fair the price I got it for was very reasonable...


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Oct 21, 2013)

That is so beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Galius (Oct 21, 2013)

Who did you get it through and how much if you don't mind me asking? You can PM me if you need to. That thing is beautiful.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 21, 2013)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> You must be DYING to get home and play that thing!
> 
> Feign illness!!


I'm not sure he'd have to fake anything. I'm feeling ill just looking at it.

Way too sexy.


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 21, 2013)

So cool.


----------



## Aris_T (Oct 21, 2013)

It's always nice to see more tele 8s!!!! Looking really great!!!

HNGD and enjoy!


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 21, 2013)

Super metal bartione tele is super awesome man. That beast looks amazing. HNGD bro.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 21, 2013)

That's awesome! What IS it though?


----------



## wookie606 (Oct 21, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> That's awesome! What IS it though?



What do you mean?


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 21, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> What do you mean?



He's probably asking what brand guitar this is


----------



## NickS (Oct 21, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!

I so badly want an 8 string tele, and the baritonocity of that one make's it even better





I'm pretty sure baritonocity is a word, right?


----------



## Horobags (Oct 21, 2013)

I think that's the most beautiful thing i have ever seen, congrats man.


----------



## wookie606 (Oct 22, 2013)

RTheodoppalus said:


> He's probably asking what brand guitar this is



Oh, in that case it was Mercer guitars.
The communication was crap and it got delayed, but the work is incredible.


----------



## Ramy (Oct 22, 2013)

Lookin' good! HNGD


----------



## wookie606 (Oct 22, 2013)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> Love everything about it. Especially digging that headstock shape to go with that body shape.
> 
> Have you got any coil splitting options there or is it humbucker all the way?



3 way switch so humbucker all the way.

She plays like a dream.


----------



## Sithman55 (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks beautiful


----------



## Tommy Deaks (Oct 22, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> Oh, in that case it was Mercer guitars.
> The communication was crap and it got delayed, but the work is incredible.



How long did you have to wait, out of interest? 

I contacted Mercer about a build and got absolutely no reply.

Congrats anyway. Beautiful.


----------



## wookie606 (Oct 22, 2013)

Tommy Deaks said:


> How long did you have to wait, out of interest?
> 
> I contacted Mercer about a build and got absolutely no reply.
> 
> Congrats anyway. Beautiful.



He is very busy trying to sort out his overdue builds.
It was a long wait, I won't say more than that.
Again, his work is pretty damn fantastic.


----------



## Tommy Deaks (Oct 22, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> He is very busy trying to sort out his overdue builds.
> It was a long wait, I won't say more than that.
> Again, his work is pretty damn fantastic.



How come you won't say more? Are we talking a year plus?

Kinda gone off the idea of ordering one now anyway...


----------



## wookie606 (Oct 22, 2013)

Tommy Deaks said:


> How come you won't say more? Are we talking a year plus?
> 
> Kinda gone off the idea of ordering one now anyway...



Less than a year. 
I don't want to put people off. 
At the end of the day, I got a seriously amazing guitar that I love.


----------



## Eviga (Oct 22, 2013)

Excellent!! hngd


----------



## Evil Weasel (Oct 22, 2013)

HNGD. I look forward to trying it out myself!


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Oct 22, 2013)

HNGD, just BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## wookie606 (Oct 23, 2013)

NickS said:


> Beautiful!!!!
> 
> I so badly want an 8 string tele, and the baritonocity of that one make's it even better
> 
> ...



If it isn't, it should be.


----------



## Halowords (Oct 23, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> 3 way switch so humbucker all the way.



Yeah, however if it has 4-wire pickups you could have a push/pull pot installed on the volume to split the pickups into single-coil. It is not the same as a true single-coil, however I like it on the guitars I have it on, and it might give you more options. Or you might find it unnecessary.



> She plays like a dream.



Cool! I thought an 8-string T-style would be pretty cool. Before this I did not know for sure any actually existed. Glad you love it!

-Cheers


----------



## wookie606 (Oct 23, 2013)

Halowords said:


> Yeah, however if it has 4-wire pickups you could have a push/pull pot installed on the volume to split the pickups into single-coil. It is not the same as a true single-coil, however I like it on the guitars I have it on, and it might give you more options. Or you might find it unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have only started using neck pickups... baby steps haha!


----------



## jrg828 (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Sponge (Oct 24, 2013)

Damn that is sexy! So sexy, but where do you put your D--* in it??


----------



## HellGamer666 (Oct 25, 2013)

Awh shit, that's so freaking nice! Congratulations, man!


----------



## Yousef (Oct 25, 2013)

Gotta say, when I read "Telecaster" with "8 string baritone" I thought I was in for something horrid, but surprisingly, it looks pretty damn metal as ..... Goodness gracious, you've got a beautiful axe my friend.


----------



## wookie606 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sponge said:


> Damn that is sexy! So sexy, but where do you put your D--* in it??



Haha! Something I will figure out at a later date I guess...


----------



## wookie606 (Nov 1, 2013)

Just thought I should I add my opinion now the honeymoon period is over with this beauty.

Neck

The neck is super comfy, even with my baby like fingers, 28" scale is a breeze with this guitar
The upper fret access is great, I don't tend to drift super high on the fretboard, but this guitar makes me want to 
The frets are all level and the ends are pretty good

Body

The finish is stunning, darker than I expected but actually better than my idea IMO
This body sits comfortable on my knee when sitting and is weighted surprisingly well with no neckdive

Sounds

I am very happy with the BKP Aftermaths, they are very percussive and very clear.
My only issue with this guitar is that the pickup switch is wired the wrong way (neck position selects bridge and so on). I will fix that myself when I can be bothered 

All in all, I am extremely happy with this guitar. Looks, feels and sounds great.


P.S.

Made a crappy sound demo with this. Pretty much just the lower strings, will make something much higher quality when I have time 

https://soundcloud.com/wookie606/new-8-string-idea


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2013)

That looks really nice! How's the strap balance?


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 1, 2013)

It sounds so good!


----------



## wookie606 (Nov 1, 2013)

darren said:


> That looks really nice! How's the strap balance?



Pretty even! Doesn't really dive at all.


----------



## mike90t09 (Nov 1, 2013)

Pow, right in the kisser.


----------

